# White tree frog v's Fire Bellied Toad?



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Which are more fun to watch? And which are easier to take care of? I am a complete newbie so getting some info before I do anything


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

FBT's all the way! So much more entertaining. Whites are nocturnal, so boring if you ask me!

FBT's always active- noisy, and breed well.


----------



## C-reps (Jun 4, 2011)

FBT for personality, tree frog for the looks


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

chrism said:


> FBT's all the way! So much more entertaining. Whites are nocturnal, so *boring* if you ask me!
> 
> FBT's always active- noisy, and breed well.


:gasp: Blasphemy! Get out! :lol2:

Personally I'd choose whites, they're big, fat, and hilarious to watch hunting, plus they're cute! I don't really see the attraction with FBTs apart from the fact that they're out during the day, but then again I've never owned them, and I can't say I plan to.


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

:lol2: What have I started!! Maybe I should get two tanks and have both :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FireSnake77 said:


> :lol2: What have I started!! Maybe I should get two tanks and have both :2thumb:


 *This!* :2thumb:

@Manda: You really should get some FBTs, now you have all that space...


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

They don't appeal to me at all I'm afraid Ron! Matt's planning on getting some azzies I think for his new tank that he's getting from Morg, and we're gonna redo the fantastica tank cos it looks crap, so will probably get another fant at some point to keep Flash Gordon happy. And I want to get a 90x45x90 for the whites!! Whether that'll happen though is another thing entirely, I would love to though!


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Manda what tank do you have and how many in it? I know the whites need height but most tanks I have seen dont have much height. FBT dont need the height though do they?


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

FBTs are fun to watch during the day and I enjoyed keeping mine, however my whites rocked. I absoloutely loved them. Yes they are nocturnal, but they just did it for me. I loved feeding them and watching them bound about at night. I had mine in a 45x45x60 exo.









































Here is one of my FBT setup









However, I agree with Ron...get both!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

FireSnake77 said:


> Manda what tank do you have and how many in it? I know the whites need height but most tanks I have seen dont have much height. FBT dont need the height though do they?


I've got three in a 60x45x60 Exo Terra which is great for them, they fling themselves all over the place and use every inch of it  I'd love for them to have even more space in a 90x45x90, and then it means I can have ene more whites, hooray! I just love them!
FBTs don't need the height as far as I'm aware, something like a 60 wide x 45 tall x 45 deep would be great for them so they have lots of floor space, even a 45x45x45 would be suitable for a small group I think? Someone with FBT experience please correct me!  I do know that they need a lid though haha, they can and will climb out if they're left lidless!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

2 set up both are fab:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Awwwww I LOVE your pics obrowell :flrt: I cant decide between the two which might mean two tanks :lol2: Best of both worlds!

Thank you for the info Manda, I quite like the Exo Terra 90x45x90 xx


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

you just need a very secure lid for firebellys :lol2::flrt:


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> you just need a very secure lid for firebellys :lol2::flrt:


Any tank recommendations for FBTs? x


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Would one of these work for FBTs? Was thinking the 48x18x18 inch one?

BRAND NEW 4FT LONG GLASS AQUARIUMS WITH 3 YEAR GUARANTEE in Falkirk | Aquariums for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FireSnake77 said:


> Would one of these work for FBTs? Was thinking the 48x18x18 inch one?
> 
> BRAND NEW 4FT LONG GLASS AQUARIUMS WITH 3 YEAR GUARANTEE in Falkirk | Aquariums for Sale | Gumtree.com


That's actually a very generous size- how many toads were you thinking of getting?


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

3 or 4? What would you recommend with that size of tank?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FireSnake77 said:


> 3 or 4? What would you recommend with that size of tank?


 Put it this way; I have six in a two foot tank. They are pretty sociable.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

six :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

i have both species so im not biased hehehehe....... whites tree frogs are hilarious i have 3 and love them dearly but yes they are nocturnal but just after tea time all 3 of mine come and sit and the front of the tank looking at me with big eyes waiting to be fed which i love doing!!! fbts again i have 3 they are much more interesting in the day yes i agree i watch mine all the time total time waisters lol they are energetic and cute love to watch them swim!!

so in all this is no help coz i love them both!! :flrt:


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

oh and my fbts are in a 45x45x45 exo terra so much smaller tank than my whites who are in a 2and a half foot wide 2 foot tall viv


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Aww thank you all, you are very helpful xxx


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't comment on Whites as i've never had any, one day tho !!
(The only nocturnal phib I have lives in the ground not the trees :lol2

All can say for FBTs is....
It's been 8 yrs since I last kept them, i've got 24 phibs atm (9 to be released in spring), and am currently setting-up another tank so I can get some FBT again :2thumb:

The plan is to have 6 in a 60x45x45 exo terra. 2 bright green (Chinese), 2 dark green (Korean) and 2 golden (Russian)


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

obrowell said:


> Here is one of my FBT setup
> image
> 
> However, I agree with Ron...get both!


Dont take this the wrong way as its a lovely set up (ignore me if you do have one) but you really need a secure lid! FBT are masters at escaping even if though they are mainly terristrial! 











I would say FBTs but they are the only ones I have owned. They are great to watch and I love their calls. 

I have 6 in a 90x45x40 exo but might take it up to 10 during the show season :whistling2:


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

FallenAngel said:


> Dont take this the wrong way as its a lovely set up (ignore me if you do have one) but you really need a secure lid! FBT are masters at escaping even if though they are mainly terristrial!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


That pic shows why you should get FBT's!!!


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have decided on FBTs :flrt:...for now anyway! Will get a couple and see how I go then expand in time then maybe get another tank and get whites x


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

FireSnake77 said:


> I have decided on FBTs :flrt:...for now anyway! Will get a couple and see how I go then expand in time then maybe get another tank and get whites x


Get a group of 4 -6 if have the room and can afford.


----------



## FireSnake77 (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you, I will do. I'm very excited...I'm a grown woman too :blush:


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> Dont take this the wrong way as its a lovely set up (ignore me if you do have one) but you really need a secure lid! FBT are masters at escaping even if though they are mainly terristrial!
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

FireSnake77 said:


> Thank you, I will do. I'm very excited...I'm a grown woman too :blush:


Well, I'm definitely a grown man- but I admit to getting child-like pleasure out of mine!:lol2: I have (at last count) nine different species of frog (plus the other animals); I can say confidently that the FBTs are the most consistantly entertaining, although the others all have their appeal.


----------

